# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  BMP280 δεν αναγνωριζεται

## BloodDonor89

Εδω και κανα μηνα περιπου ειχα στην κατοχη μου ενα bmp280 αγορασμενο απο ελληνικο καταστημα! Ειπα να αντικαταστησω το DHT11 με το BMP280 (το μωβ) στην κατασκευη μου. 

Αρχισα λοιπον να ψαχνω λιγο στο ιντερνετ για τον κωδικα του και τι βιβλιοθηκες χρειαζονται. Βρηκα αμεσως αυτα που εψαχνα και αρχισα να κανω δοκιμες. Χωρις κανενα αποτελεσμα.

Απο την Παρασκευη μεχρι σημερα εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα που υπαρχουν στο διαδικτυο, τι συνδεση ως SPI, τι I2C, εχω αλλαξει το address του I2C απο 77 σε 76, αποτελεσμα μηδεν.

Ολες οι προσπαθειες κολλάνε εκει που ειναι ετοιμο να ελεγξει αν εχει συνδεθει το bmp και κολλαει εκει. 

Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα τι αλλο μπορω να κανω γτ πραγματικα εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα, εχω δοκιμασει ολες τι βιβλιοθηκες που κυκλοφορουν στο ιντερνετ τιποτα!

----------


## glf

Εγώ έχω δύο τέτοια στο σπίτι με το tasmota firmware και έπαιξαν με τη μια. Πολύ καλύτερος αισθητήρας ακόμα και από το DHT22.

----------


## BloodDonor89

Το ξερω γι αυτο και θέλησα να αλλαξω αισθητήρα για να έχω όσο το δυνατό πιο ακριβή θερμοκρασία αλλα δεν μου δουλευει εμένα. Ίσως έπεσα σε ελλατωματικο προιον. Θα μιλήσω με. Το κατάστημα να δω τι θα μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## glf

Δοκιμασες και καμια άλλη βιβλιοθήκη;

----------


## BloodDonor89

Ναι ειχα δοκιμασει παραπολλες. 

Το εστειλα πισω για ελεγχο, και μολις εκλεισα το τηλ και μου στελνουν καινουριο δωρεαν!

2017-12-07 18_33_20-Hellas Digital_ Order #39241 has been processed - mvereketis@gmail.com - Gma.png

----------


## BloodDonor89

Και κατι ακομα, σε τι Volt δουλευει; Αλλοι λενε σε 5 αλλοι σε 3,3. σε ποιο απο τα δυο; Οχι τιποτα αλλο μη το καψω!

----------


## glf

3.3 είναι. Λένε οτι αντέχει στα 5 αλλά το σωστό ειναι 3.3V.
Και γιαυτό είναι οτι πρέπει για τα ESP8266.
Εγώ είχα πάρει 3 διαφορετικές αποστολές, όλα μια χαρά.

----------


## BloodDonor89

> 3.3 είναι. Λένε οτι αντέχει στα 5 αλλά το σωστό ειναι 3.3V.
> Και γιαυτό είναι οτι πρέπει για τα ESP8266.
> Εγώ είχα πάρει 3 διαφορετικές αποστολές, όλα μια χαρά.



Απο που τα ειχες παρει;

----------


## glf

Ebay, banggood.  Έχω και μπλε και μωβ pcb.

----------


## BloodDonor89

Το μωβ θυμασαι μηπως γραφει gy bme/p 280?

----------


## glf

Ελπίζω να φαίνεται, το έχω ήδη περασμένο.

----------


## BloodDonor89

Αυτο έχει και υγρασία; Γιατί ξερω οτι το bme έχει υγρασιομετρο ενω το BMP οχι

----------


## glf

Έτσι ακριβώς. Το BMP δεν έχει υγρασιόμετρο.

----------


## BloodDonor89

Ναι γι αυτο ρωταω επειδη και αυτο που εχεις εσυ και αυτο που ειχα, γραφει E/P. Εχει υγρασιομετρο;

----------

